# Permissions with ext2 formatted CF card.

## drakonite

I have a Compact Flash card formatted with ext2 for my Zaurus, but when I use my USB flash reader to mess with it on my desktop I have problems with everything on it being owned by root and not being able to write to it as a normal user. Any ideas?

Unfortunatly everything needs to stay owned by root so chowning everything isn't really an option.

----------

## humpback

There is no easy solution... You will still have to access stuff as root in your computer.

----------

## drakonite

Wow... Great avatar...

Thanks... That's kinda the answer I've been coming to.

I have come up with a solution that would work, but is there any way to set a directory so that a new file created in it (working recursivly through the tree if possible...) would be given the access permissions of allowing "Other" to both read and write the file?

----------

